# Steam Summer Sale 2013: Starting July 11th!



## Bigsby (Jul 10, 2013)

So apparently Valve has confirmed somewhere that the Steam Summer Sale will start on Thursday, July 11th! so i thought you guys might like a heads up to prepare your wallets 
I was going to post this in the Steam Megathread but i wasn't sure if it's just for posting steam ID's or what so i figured i would just make a new thread 

So since the sale doesn't start until tomorrow: what games are you guys looking forward to going on sale? i'm looking forward to getting Skyrim, Borderlands 2 and the Torchlight games


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jul 10, 2013)

Since I just got an awesome new computer yesterday that can actually run good games, I am soooooo excited for this. 

I am hoping to grab Skyrim and am also hoping for Bioshock Infinite to be on some sort of discounted price. And yeah, grab Torchlight II if you can. It's a very entertaining game.


----------



## ferret (Jul 10, 2013)

My wallet just cried out in pain.


----------



## Fiction (Jul 10, 2013)

Will probably pick up FF7 if it gets on sale, seeing as it was just added, hopefully Kerbal pops up for 50% or something as well.


----------



## Bigsby (Jul 10, 2013)

ferret said:


> My wallet just cried out in pain.


----------



## Osorio (Jul 10, 2013)

My bank account is not ready


----------



## Xaios (Jul 10, 2013)

Good thing I just got a nice raise. I'm gonna need it.


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 10, 2013)

Well they timed this well. 

Though, there's nothing I really want right now except for Deadpool, Euro Truck Simulator.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 10, 2013)

Sicarius said:


> Euro Truck Simulator.



You know, even though the market is still saturated with a lot of terrible AAA games, it warms my heart to know that something like this could get made, get reasonably good reviews AND have decent sales.


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 10, 2013)

I stayed with a friend while I was in Austin, and he played some for us.

it was amazing.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jul 10, 2013)

I have the Steam sale antidote.






(parenthesis means negative)


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 10, 2013)

I just made my wishlist for tomorrow

Deadpool
Resident Evil Revelations
Euro Truck Sim 2

Train Simulator 2013 sans all ....ing DLC.


----------



## SkyIllusion (Jul 10, 2013)

There will be no sale, instead, Half-Life 3.

But really, I'll definitely be picking up the Borderlands 2 DLC if it goes up for sale since I finally hit the level cap and have nowhere to go. And like Fiction, I have some plans to get FF7 since i can no longer play my PSX copy, haha.


----------



## Labrie (Jul 10, 2013)

I wouldn't mind skyrim dlc at a discounted price. I've been waiting play it for awhile but I'm not paying full price for it.


----------



## Origin (Jul 10, 2013)

Borderlands 2 and Bioshock Infinite. Already have everything else I want  OH. Maybe Kerbal Space Program, it looks ....in hilarious and pretty thoughtful/rewarding. Check it out if you see it up


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 10, 2013)

Fiction said:


> Will probably pick up FF7 if it gets on sale, seeing as it was just added, hopefully Kerbal pops up for 50% or something as well.




Man, I would not have known about them putting FF7 up unless you mentioned it. I don't know whether I should buy it now and play it for the 100th time, or if I should wait to see if it goes one sale... it's kind of hard to say no to $12 either way - that's about as good as I need it to be, but I'll still kick myself a little if I see it for $2 or $3 later


----------



## Fiction (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah I'll buy it either way, I decided I'll just wait to see if it pops up on sale. I actually loaded my old save on my playstation a few weeks ago with everyone ranging level 89-97 and everything finished... I spent so much time as a child on that, I wish I hadn't lost my disc 2, otherwise i'd just play it on my playstation.


----------



## 3074326 (Jul 10, 2013)

Awesome, time to buy more games I'll probably never play!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 10, 2013)

L4D, here I come!


----------



## Choop (Jul 11, 2013)

Fiction said:


> Yeah I'll buy it either way, I decided I'll just wait to see if it pops up on sale. I actually loaded my old save on my playstation a few weeks ago with everyone ranging level 89-97 and everything finished... I spent so much time as a child on that, I wish I hadn't lost my disc 2, otherwise i'd just play it on my playstation.



TBH I find the music on the playstation version to be better, but I'd get it on PC if it does end up in the sale somehow.


----------



## Sofos (Jul 11, 2013)

my bank account still hasn't recovered from the last sale. damn.i may need to get on my knees and beg dad for a 20 to pick up ff7 and some bl2 dlc. damnit.


----------



## Fiction (Jul 11, 2013)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> my bank account still hasn't recovered from the last sale. damn.i may need to get on my knees and beg dad for a 20 to pick up ff7 and some bl2 dlc. damnit.



If you don't mind getting on your knees I'm sure you can make a quick $20


----------



## baptizedinblood (Jul 11, 2013)

PRAISE LORD GABEN!


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 11, 2013)

I bought Burnout Paradise Ultimate Box for $6.

I really don't need this sale right now. I am going to get into a lot of trouble with my bank.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jul 11, 2013)

What time is this happening?


----------



## Bigsby (Jul 11, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> What time is this happening?



I'm not sure, i thought it would have started by now. i stayed up till like 2am waiting and it never came


----------



## Xaios (Jul 11, 2013)

Sicarius said:


> I bought Burnout Paradise Ultimate Box for $6.
> 
> I really don't need this sale right now. I am going to get into a lot of trouble with my bank.



Wow, that's a smoking good deal. I've always thought about buying Burnout Paradise, but something always kept me on the fence. I think I was waiting for something a) newer and b) just as good to come out, but that hasn't really materialized. I think that deal is enough for me to finally take the plunge.


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah, Burnout Paradise is one of my favorite "fun" driving games. And GT5 for seriousness.

I'm trying to get my friends to get it, too, so we can have something retarded to do instead of GW2.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jul 11, 2013)

Supposedly this starts at 10 AM PDT.

it's up and oh hell yes.


----------



## Bigsby (Jul 11, 2013)

> Sorry
> 
> The Steam Store is experiencing some heavy load right now. Please try again later.



ARE YOU KIDDING ME?! NOOOOOOOOO



EDIT:


----------



## Sofos (Jul 11, 2013)

AntoneBigsby said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING ME?! NOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:



i had the same damn reaction. i want to file bankruptcy. WHY WONT YOU LET ME STEAM?!


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 11, 2013)

EuroTruck Sim 2 is $20 (still too much right now)
Saints Row 3rd is $10.
Bioshock Infinite is $30
L4D2 $5
Defiance $13.60
Hotline Miami $2.50
CSGO 5.09
Burnout Paradise and other Need for Speed/Criterion games are at $10.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jul 11, 2013)

Not really intrigued with anything so far. Bioshock would've been the only thing I would've bought if I hadn't already bought it at launch. The Amazon sale (which may still be going on, not sure) was really good though. Got Battlefield 3 along with all DLC and a premium membership for $20, Deus Ex HR: Augmented Edition for $7.49, and Sleeping Dogs for $10, a few days ago.


----------



## Handbanana (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Xaios (Jul 11, 2013)

Euro Truck Simulator 2 is on flash sale for $10 for another 6 hours and 52 minutes.


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 11, 2013)

Saint's Row the Third has an ultimate pack that has all the DLC for $15.
And Euro Truck Sim's $10.

I think I can swing this.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 11, 2013)

Just bought Skyrim legendary edition for $35 and only getting started.


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 11, 2013)

Drat, stuck at work for another hour and a bit. So ready to get outta here and check out the sales!


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 11, 2013)

My friends and I grabbed CS:GO ($5!), made a new clan, jumped into ranked and got SLAYED!


I guess our CS:S skills aren't going to get us fully by...


EDIT: Anyone wants to play ever, hit me up! We can frag and talk gear.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 11, 2013)

....!


----------



## asher (Jul 12, 2013)

Infinite and Hotline Miami.


----------



## flexkill (Jul 12, 2013)

This guy cracks me up!


----------



## Aevolve (Jul 12, 2013)

So far I've only picked up the Borderlands 2 Season Pass and To the Moon. My current terrible hotel WiFi is making it way harder than necessary to install the DLC and get playing...


----------



## SpaseMoonkey (Jul 12, 2013)

And it starts...

Bioshock 1 and 2, No Time To Explain, DLC Quest, Bionic Commando Rearmed, and Bastion.


----------



## Bigsby (Jul 12, 2013)

i've only purchased Borderlands 2 and the Counter Strike complete collection so far, i'm still debating pulling the trigger on the Skyrim legendary edition


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 12, 2013)

Skyrim: Legendary edition, Age of Empires II: HD Edition and Company of Heroes are what I've gotten so far. 

I'm not sure if it's fortunate for me or not that I lost $40 last week and have very limited funds right now. 

I missed my opportunity to get Borderlands 2 for $10, though. :/


----------



## hairychris (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh cock.

Laptop back from the menders tomorrow and now *this*.

Pay day on Monday though.


----------



## MicrobeSS (Jul 12, 2013)

Just sold a lung and a kidney so I'm all set. 

Bought Civ 5 and tempted to get Dragon Age


----------



## Choop (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow today's deals are looking pretty good! I bought FEZ, because IDGAF. 

If I had more money I'd get Farcry 3 on the flash sale. Ah well.


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 12, 2013)

I just remembered I had to pay for the Minecraft Server Brain and i play on.

That money went to Saints Row the Third.


----------



## Mexi (Jul 12, 2013)

picked up Skyrim and LFD2


----------



## flint757 (Jul 12, 2013)

Did you get Skyrim during or after the flash sale? I got legendary for $35. Pretty sweet deal.


----------



## flexkill (Jul 12, 2013)

flint757 said:


> Did you get Skyrim during or after the flash sale? I got legendary for $35. Pretty sweet deal.


Me too


----------



## Sofos (Jul 12, 2013)

If anyone buys me FF7 and/or the Tiny Tina BL2 DLC, I'll send you a few of my band shirts  lol jk i know noone would go for that. damned unemployment.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jul 12, 2013)

^


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 12, 2013)

Just got Sleeping Dogs, Bully, Surgeon Sim, and Hotline Miami for 15 bucks and some change 

My wallet better be prepared for a beating. And I'm supposed to be saving up for a car and my Warwick. This is not good! Every goddamned year...


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 12, 2013)

Xaios, Euro Truck Sim 2 is as amazing as I thought it would be.


----------



## Radau (Jul 12, 2013)

I grabbed Fable: The Lost chapters. Man I love that game


----------



## flint757 (Jul 12, 2013)

I grabbed Far Cry 1, 2 and 3, Crysis 1, Bioshock Infinite, the cave, amnesia, and Bioshock 2. Earlier I had grabbed Skyrim and last week I grabbed Borderland 1, 2 and season pass for a dirt cheap deal on Amazon. 

A few of these games I own on my PS3, but I'm trying to move things over to my PC and keep my PS3 for multimedia, exclusives, fighting and racing games.  Everything else deserves better graphics and a keyboard/mouse.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 12, 2013)

guitarister7321 said:


> Just got Sleeping Dogs, Bully, Surgeon Sim, and Hotline Miami for 15 bucks and some change
> 
> My wallet better be prepared for a beating. And I'm supposed to be saving up for a car and my Warwick. This is not good! Every goddamned year...



Sleeping dog is an awesome game. Post up how Bully is when you get a chance to play it. I'm very curious.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 13, 2013)

Think I'm going to avoid the sale totally.

Writing music > gaming


----------



## Xaios (Jul 13, 2013)

Bought FTL for $2.50.


----------



## Fiction (Jul 13, 2013)

Just picked up;

Cave Story+,
DiRT 3,
FTL,
Last Remnant,
Under The Ocean &
Ys 1+2.

.. Ready for day 3


----------



## zuzek (Jul 13, 2013)

flint757 said:


> Did you get Skyrim during or after the flash sale? I got legendary for $35. Pretty sweet deal.



Maybe just me, but while it is a decent deal I didn't bite. Vanilla Skyrim's been on in the last winter sale for -66%. The game is great, but for a year and a half after release and still being priced at $60... it has to get better than -40%. I am aware that it includes the DLC released after it (which in size pales in comparison to the base game but nevertheless bears a hefty price tag), but relative to the deals on many other good games on Steam that are discounted.. I wouldn't say it's a pretty sweet deal.

I'm just bitching as a student though, hope you enjoy the game . The deals haven't been attractive for me so far. Hoping to see Gunslinger go to at least -50%, Mortal Kombat to at least -33%, Fez to at least -66%. $25 Steam Credit to blow through thanks to the card mania.


----------



## MicrobeSS (Jul 13, 2013)

CHANGE THE SALES ALREADY!!!


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 13, 2013)

flint757 said:


> Sleeping dog is an awesome game. Post up how Bully is when you get a chance to play it. I'm very curious.




Well, I had Bully in the 7th grade (7 years ago, goddamn I feel old now) for PS2 and enjoyed it. It was like a High School version of GTA with no killing. It was fun. I just saw it on sale and got it for a bit of Nostalgia. I'll try and play it soon and post up how it is.

And guys, I played Surgeon Simulator and that is the most entertaining, hilarious game I have played in a long time. It's damned impossible to play, but I had a good time trying it out. Recommend you guys get it while it's still $3.39!

Bought Walking Dead this morning too, installing now. Not a fan of the show, but curious to see how the game is.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Jul 13, 2013)

Picked up The Walking Dead (finally) and Fez. So I haven't spent much yet...it's only a matter of time.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 13, 2013)

Good friend of mine bought me L4D2 DD


----------



## Korbain (Jul 13, 2013)

very tempted to buy fallout: new vegas...just bought assassins creed 2. God help me!! I have so much shit to pay off/save for this month and this happens  And i know i can't control myself during steam sales haha 

I resisted buying bioshock infinite...i'm going to try stick to buying a few under 10 dollar games on sale so i can get more for my money lol


----------



## flint757 (Jul 13, 2013)

zuzek said:


> Maybe just me, but while it is a decent deal I didn't bite. Vanilla Skyrim's been on in the last winter sale for -66%. The game is great, but for a year and a half after release and still being priced at $60... it has to get better than -40%.



While I agree, it is to be expected from very popular games. Supply and demand. Also, Skrim vanilla has been between $20 and $35 for awhile now. The new $60 version included all the DLCs. I agree the DLCs aren't worth the extra cost at that price point, but at a discount I'm more than happy to bite. 

I wish it was cheaper too.


----------



## MicrobeSS (Jul 13, 2013)

Just snagged the Borderlands 2 Season pass/Psycho Pack. Now Age of Empires 2 is taunting me


----------



## I Voyager (Jul 13, 2013)

I happened to stumble upon the sale on day one without even knowing about it (I'm on a Mac so I don't ever think about games) 

Bought all the Half Life games available for OSX, both Portals, Psychonauts, The Walking Dead, and now Borderlands 2. I had no clue there were actually good games out for OSX haha


----------



## Xaios (Jul 13, 2013)

Some pretty good deals today. Tomb Raider for $12.50, Borderlands 2 for $10.20, and The Witcher 2 for $5.00.


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 13, 2013)

Got Borderlands 2 for $10.19 and I'm a little annoyed after seeing Age of Empires 2 hd on sale for $5 and I got it the other day for 15. At least I know that the game will pay for itself.


----------



## Mexi (Jul 13, 2013)

got me some Sleeping Dogs, FTL and Anno 2070


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jul 13, 2013)

Picked up Tomb Raider today! I've heard a lot of good things about it, so I'm excited that it finally went on a good sale!


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 13, 2013)

can't stop playing ETS2...

I practically spend all ....ing game in Brussels.


----------



## Fiction (Jul 14, 2013)

Anyone who digs more theatrical indie games, pick up Under the Ocean. I think it was $3.30 or something, but it is an excellent game. Still only just getting the hang of things but i've wasted 2 hours so far in pure enjoyment even though I'm very, very confused


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 14, 2013)

What the .... is up with these cards?


----------



## flint757 (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah, can you sell them for Steam money or something?


----------



## flint757 (Jul 14, 2013)

I bought Fallout New Vegas yesterday for $11 and it is on sale today for $5.


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 14, 2013)

yeah, Garry's Mod and Sugeon Sim were both $2.50 yesterday, and they're not $5/ea again.

I'm out of money anyway, so nbd.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 14, 2013)

The Witcher Enhanced Edition (was gonna get The Witcher 2 as well but a buddy of mine let me borrow it for Xbox)
Hitman Absolution
Tomb Raider Bundle

Was considering getting Bioshock Infinite but I think I'll just wait to get it on the 360 around Xmas time. Probably same goes for Deadpool.


----------



## Onegunsolution (Jul 14, 2013)

Bioshock Infinite, Dragon Age Ultimate Edition, Fallout NV Ultimate Edition, Skyrim DLC, Final fantasy 7 is being targeted and my wallet went into protective relocation.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 15, 2013)

I had already bought ETS2 and FTL, now I bought...

- Fallout 3 GOTY
- Fallout: New Vegas GOTY
- Poker Night 2
- Trackmania Canyon

And, for epic awesome nostalgia...


WORMS FREAKING ARMAGEDDON!


----------



## hairychris (Jul 15, 2013)

Tomb Raider
System Shock 2
plus a dungeon-y thing that I can't remember the name!

Looks like Kerbal Space Program is 40% off today. Hopefully I can get home from work in time to grab it! I also want Bioshock Infinite, but maybe next time.

Tomb Raider is amusingly brutal so far.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Jul 15, 2013)

I've kept my self from buying much so far...but tomorrow is when my direct deposit comes in form work. I'm scared for what may happen.


----------



## flexkill (Jul 15, 2013)

I love these sales!!! Most of these games I buy I already own for 360 but I buy them anyway just to gaze at them on the PC and all it's glory!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 15, 2013)

Spent a few hours playing Hitman Sniper Challenge last night. Tons of fun, I am going to enjoy the hell out of Absolution when I am able to download it.


----------



## Mendez (Jul 16, 2013)

Well just got paid and I went and bought:

-FF7
-Sleeping Dogs
-Hitman Absolution Professional edition

AND I will play them when I finally upgrade from this mac 
Although I could try to run them on the PC side, not sure about how smooth they will run. I know FF7 will run no problems though. Hard to resist these great deals


----------



## GazPots (Jul 16, 2013)

I bought the Tomb Raider collection, Sniper Elite - Nazi Zombie Army, Just Cause 2, and a few others so far and I have to say as a newcomer to steam (really only started pc gaming this year) it's quite amazing what pops up.

Highlight of the sale so far is the new Tomb Raider for me, it's jaw droppingly good. 


Not sure what else I'll buy but I will be getting more games.  


Damn steam.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 16, 2013)

I bought Dishonored also yesterday. $10 was just too good to resist. I'm also considering Assassin's Creed III, it's on flash sale right now for $24.


----------



## MFB (Jul 16, 2013)

Xaios said:


> I bought Dishonored also yesterday. $10 was just too good to resist. I'm also considering Assassin's Creed III, it's on flash sale right now for $24.



Don't. Just fucking DON'T.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 16, 2013)

The game is not _that_ bad. I quite enjoyed it. My biggest gripe is how long the intro tutorial is.


----------



## Mendez (Jul 16, 2013)

I loved creed 2 and brotherhood, and was excited to play AC3. It just let me down, the gameplay was so glitchy, it made me rage a couple times


----------



## Xaios (Jul 16, 2013)

Alright, fine, I'll just start with AC2.


----------



## MFB (Jul 16, 2013)

flint757 said:


> The games is not _that_ bad. I quite enjoyed it. My biggest gripe is how long the intro tutorial is.



Play-wise it's OK, writing wise it's ....ing atrocious


----------



## Choop (Jul 17, 2013)

MFB said:


> Play-wise it's OK, writing wise it's ....ing atrocious



Gotta keep up with the bar set by the previous games right? 

They just needed an excuse to have him come to 'merica.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 17, 2013)

This is a pretty awesome example of how the steam engine works:


----------



## flint757 (Jul 17, 2013)

I've been practicing self control for the last 2 days, but I fear I may relapse. 

Help me!!!


----------



## Mendez (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey flint, I got your back!......errr just bought 3 more games...​ ​ ​


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 17, 2013)

flint757 said:


> I've been practicing self control for the last 2 days, but I fear I may relapse.
> 
> Help me!!!



My self control is called "being broke, because I spent my money on games".


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 18, 2013)

Got CIV V Gold Edition two days ago for $12.49.....such a good deal!!


----------



## Xaios (Jul 18, 2013)

Some more good deals today:
- Xcom: EU for $10
- Torchlight 2 for $5
- FarCry 3 for $24

Sang-Froid is on flash sale right now for $5 as well.


----------



## asher (Jul 18, 2013)

flint757 said:


> I've been practicing self control for the last 2 days, but I fear I may relapse.
> 
> Help me!!!



The only things worth getting right now are XCOM, Magicka, and Binding of Isaac. No biggie 

edit: and Arkham, and Deus Ex, but I mostly meant today's.

But actually, finding a lot of this stuff on sale at other points of the year isn't all that uncommon.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah I bought Arkham in the winter sale and dues ex during a flash sale last Spring. I'm actually controlling myself pretty well...surprisingly.


----------



## Aevolve (Jul 18, 2013)

Has anyone else been slightly disappointed by this sale? Doesn't seem nearly as good as even the last Winter sale.


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 18, 2013)

Aevolve said:


> Has anyone else been slightly disappointed by this sale? Doesn't seem nearly as good as even the last Winter sale.



Yea, I have. The only thing I've been tempted by was Farcry 3 but it doesn't meet my 50% discount or better rule.


----------



## Bigsby (Jul 19, 2013)

i'm STILL desperately waiting for non-legendary edition skyrim to go on sale


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 19, 2013)

It is on sale for 30% off, has been since the sale started.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 19, 2013)

And I don't think it is going to go much lower.


----------



## Mendez (Jul 19, 2013)

Bought the witcher yesterday for $4.99, then later I saw part 2 on flash sale for 4.99. So I was like sweet, clicked on it, part 1 was also on a flash sale for $2ish 

Screw you steam!


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 19, 2013)

I really want to get Far Cry 3, but like I said. I'm broke. There is literally no money left in my bank account.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 19, 2013)

Mendez said:


> Bought the witcher yesterday for $4.99, then later I saw part 2 on flash sale for 4.99. So I was like sweet, clicked on it, part 1 was also on a flash sale for $2ish
> 
> Screw you steam!



Happened to me dozens of times.  It truly blows. This is why they tell you to wait until the flash or daily sale to buy things. Sometimes I just get too impatient.


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 19, 2013)

BrainArt said:


> I really want to get Far Cry 3, but like I said. I'm broke. There is literally no money left in my bank account.


I've got about $20 and have no idea what I want.

probably nothing, but I'm waiting to see if anything really good comes up over the weekend.


----------



## Mendez (Jul 19, 2013)

flint757 said:


> Happened to me dozens of times.  It truly blows. This is why they tell you to wait until the flash or daily sale to buy things. Sometimes I just get too impatient.



Yeah that's what happened. I just honestly didn't think it would go lower than that when I pulled the trigger. Guess you live and learn (first time buying stuff on steam, so no experience)


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 19, 2013)

TRAIN SIMULATOR 2013 IS ON SALE FOR 10.99$.

EVERYONE GET ON THIS.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 19, 2013)

Do you have it? Is it fun?


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 19, 2013)

Just got it. I've been watching River Monsters and, it's a 2GB install. So I have to wait until tonight to install it.

If anything the Train Simulator Bitch video should be enough to make you buy it or not.


----------



## SkyIllusion (Jul 19, 2013)

The only things that I've picked up that I'm really stoked about are Strike Suit Zero and Deadlight. Deadlight, in particular; it's fantastic so far.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 20, 2013)

The best deal that I've seen by far is Hitman: Absolution for $6. You guys should dabsolutely grab it - that game is excellent.


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 20, 2013)

Adam Of Angels said:


> The best deal that I've seen by far is Hitman: Absolution for $6. You guys should dabsolutely grab it - that game is excellent.



It definitely is an excellent game. Worth the full price, even.


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 20, 2013)

Now would be the time to get Saints Row the Third, stand alone is $5, all the DLC is $7.50.


----------



## MicrobeSS (Jul 20, 2013)

sale seems to be on repeat now.


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 20, 2013)

It's been on repeat. A lot of these were daily deals before.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 20, 2013)

Woke up today and found that a friend had gifted me Counterstrike Global Offensive.
My day has been made.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jul 21, 2013)

Gateways = Portal for the SNES


----------



## chimp_spanner (Jul 22, 2013)

Bought Starforge Alpha...it's definitely an alpha. Should've waited ¬__¬


----------



## Korbain (Jul 22, 2013)

im broke, sadly  been waiting to buy rage at a good price, couldn't even spare 7 dollars  FML. Bought a few games over it though. Assassins creed 2, the witcher 2, arma 2 combined ops (i have arma 2 on cd but i like all my games on steam these days and it came with the important arma 2 expansion!), and fallout new vegas! 

Don't why it took me so long to buy these games, i'm just backlogged with a heap of other games. Come to think if it i'll be monthes before i even get around to playing half of these haha


----------



## Xaios (Jul 23, 2013)

Games I bought this go round:

- FTL ($2.50)
- Fallout ($3.00 combined with Fallout 2)
- Fallout 2 (see above)
- Fallout 3: GOTY ($5.00)
- Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Ed. ($5.00)
- Assassin's Creed 2 ($5.00)
- Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood ($5.00)
- Worms: Armageddon ($7.50)
- Euro Truck Simulator 2 ($10.00)
- Train Simulator 2013 ($12.50, came with 3 expansions, would have cost something like $125 if not on sale and unbundled)
- Poker Night 2 ($2.50 I think)
- Dishonored ($10.00)
- Trackmania 2 Canyon ($10.00)

I think that about covers it. BY FAR the most I've ever gotten from a Steam sale. I'll be rolling in these games for a good while yet. 

Something that no one really mentioned is that there were a lot of great deals to be had outside the ones that were being advertised on the front page, such as ACII and AC:BH for $5 each. Considering I spent less than $100, I did pretty damn well.

The first thing I did was to install Fallout 2. I was never able to finish it due to a game-stopping bug back in the day that made it so I couldn't use the GECK. It does have some graphical issues it seems with Windows 7. I didn't really feel like trying to find a fix, so I jumped right into Fallout 3, which for some reason I never had the inclination to try (even though FO1 and 2 are among my very favorite games, despite not being able to finish FO2). Don't know why though, because I'm loving it so far.


----------



## ferret (Jul 23, 2013)

I spent about $140 or so. Cleared out my wishlist of a lot of smaller games I've been interested in, plus a few larger. I think I went into it with 102 items on list, and after buying or clearing out some that I decided I didn't want after all, was down to 63 items.

Notable larger purchases:

Rogue Legacy
Skyrim: Dragonborn
Farcry 3
Farcry 3 Blood Dragon
Civ 5: Gods and Kings

Most of the rest were $2-5 affairs, indy games.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 23, 2013)

I was tempted to buy the Assassins Creed collection, but I already have Brotherhood and III so I couldn't bring myself to spend $20 to round out the collection after spending as much as I have already.


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 23, 2013)

Train Simulator 2013 is ....ing hard.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 23, 2013)

Sicarius said:


> Train Simulator 2013 is ....ing hard.



Probably a good thing. Sims that strive for realism in their mechanics certainly shouldn't be easy. They should be, however, rewarding.

I haven't installed it yet. Truth be told, it'll probably be quite some time until I do, but eventually I'll give it a go.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jul 23, 2013)

chimp_spanner said:


> Bought Starforge Alpha...it's definitely an alpha. Should've waited ¬__¬



God, I did this too.


----------

